# Smelling cleaner longer



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi All. We wash Eli every Friday because we have allergies. He plays extra hard on weekends because we have more time to spend outside with him. By Sunday night that doggy smell starts to come back. It's not unpleasant but I just love when he smells clean. I use Alllerpet shampoo for his first lather and it does a pretty nice job of neutralizing smells and extends the fresh smell a day or so (tried washing him without it once and he smelled like a doggy as soon as he was dry.) Can anyone suggest a shampoo and conditioner I could pair with the Allerpet to extend that fresh, clean smell longer? I prefer not to use sprays in between washing as I feel they are fairly poor at masking the smell. He has very thick hair, kept in a short puppy cut for now. Not sure if it's silky or cottony as some describe. It feels very silky, smooth _and_ it's very poofy all at the same time. Thanks!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Maybe just move the bath to Sunday nights. I do that since he always is a mess after spending time at the dog park. Mostly he plays with another dog, they roll around, and viola - something gross is making him smell. I use IOD #10/51 combo. He usually can smell great for a couple of weeks - unless he gets in something gross at the park. Oh and the conditioner you use will make a difference as to the 'poofiness' factor.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

I was also very concerned about 'wet dog smell' and regular 'dog smell' when we were considering Snickers -- We asked the breeder what to use. She said (paraphrasing) " Look, you can spend a whole lotta money on a whole lotta pet products out there, or, you can save a couple of bucks and buy a good quality pet shampoo and go to costco, wallyworld, or other warehouse store and pick up a big bottle of Pantene Conditioner". 


We use Pantene on both Snickers and Snoopy, it's perfumed enough to last nearly a whole week, and their coats are beautiful too. Soft, fluffy, pretty easy to comb through (we don't brush as much as comb their coats). 

I took Snoopy in to the Vet this morning for his last parvo and worming and rabies - she even commented on how great his coat looked and how clean he smelled.

Of course you may not like the way the perfumed conditioners smell, so they wouldn't work for you, but they sure do the trick for us.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love PlumSilky. I've used the IOD products and they're really good too. What I don't get is, when I have them professionally groomed, they smell incredible for days and days. When I do it, not as long.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

marlowe'sgirl said:


> Maybe just move the bath to Sunday nights. I do that since he always is a mess after spending time at the dog park. Mostly he plays with another dog, they roll around, and viola - something gross is making him smell. I use IOD #10/51 combo. He usually can smell great for a couple of weeks - unless he gets in something gross at the park. Oh and the conditioner you use will make a difference as to the 'poofiness' factor.


Just looked up IOD. Wow, pricey stuff! I may have to wait until I use up the shampoos and conditioners I've already purchased. Tough to explain to DH why I would spend $50 on shampoo/conditioner. My hair doesn't get treated that well.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, I don't let Whimsy get dirty LOL..She gets a bath every two weeks and brushed and combed every single day. I bought some puppy wipes and I wipe her off all over with those and they have a nice clean smell. (She is mostly an indoor dog that is owned by an 'older couple'.)I do run her and play fetch etc with her everyday in the backyard so she gets plenty of excercise, but I don't let her get dirty. LOL My daughters tease me about that, but she is on the furniture and in my bed and I want her to stay sweet and clean for snuggling and smooching. 
Try some puppy wipes...they have different brands and smells and types at the pet stores.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

SnickersDad said:


> We use Pantene on both Snickers and Snoopy, it's perfumed enough to last nearly a whole week, and their coats are beautiful too. Soft, fluffy, pretty easy to comb through (we don't brush as much as comb their coats).


I'm a Pantene girl! I'm going to try this before I spend more money. DH is floored by how expensive my Hav habit is getting. $60 at Petco just this week!

Speaking of habits, I checked the website of the breeder I purchased Eli from and was so sad to see so many of his brothers and sisters still waiting to find their homes. They're 4.5 months old now and I worry they'll become unadoptable. I was so tempted to call her but it's not the right thing to do for our family, although I'm sure Eli would love a playmate. Oh well, that's for another thread.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I have heard about the Pantene from several different sources. My daughter just got a Tibetan Terrier and her breeder told her to get Pantene, too! (shampoo & conditioner) But, I too, have lots to use up before buying something new. But, I do have to agree that the "people" stuff does have a wonderful smell!


----------



## Jannine (Oct 19, 2010)

OK, but i've heard that 'people shampoos' dont have the right Ph balance for the dogs' skin and coat...?


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I often used Pantene shampoo on my dogs.

I also use an inexpensive conditioner for people. It's called Cure Care Conditioner and I got it at Sally's beauty supply on the recommendation
of Dale, Cicero's mom. It's inexpensive and doesn't have a strong smell. (I can't take strong frangrances.)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Nan, I use the Cure Care, too, and really like it. (recommended by Dale, too!) I had always heard that dogs needed a different Ph than people but then not too long ago I read that there is no difference! Don't know who is right but I did use people shampoo and conditioner on my poodles for years and never had a problem. I seem to be more obsessed with the "right" products for Abby - could it be because she is an "only child"? LOL


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The book "Grooming from Nose to Tail" said that there is no difference in dog shampoo and human shampoo. The PH is the same. Rosie has never had anything but pantene and now Simmer Lights with Pantene conditioner after.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Question is it okay to wash your dogs that often? Do you not have to worry about rashes from washing them too much?


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

leena365 said:


> Question is it okay to wash your dogs that often? Do you not have to worry about rashes from washing them too much?


I think that a 1 - 2 week bath cycle is just about right.

Actually, I think different people have different levels of "odor acceptance". We have friends who's house defiantly smells like dog (I'm not sure they have ever given the dog a bath) and others who's house is very heavily perfumed. We are striving for a clean place with fresh smelling animals. So far I don't see any skin or coat issues.

I do believe that a dog needs to be bathed regularly. They just don't groom the way a cat does.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

It can be hard on their skin, yes. When Lily's hair was really short, I wasnt using conditioner and her skin became red and flaky. I bathe Lily about once a week, but have never noticed a dog smell on her. When she goes out in the rain, she doesnt smell like wet dog-just rain. Thats one of the reasons why I got a Havanese after all. You might want to double check if he has some kind of ear or skin infection that could be causing the smell just a couple days after his bath.

If you are going to bathe once a week, I would at the very least choose a high quality natural dog shampoo. I use Earthbath and its very gentle, they sell it at Petco. http://www.petco.com/product/109175/Earthbath-Oatmeal-and-Aloe-Totally-Natural-Pet-Shampoo.aspx 
It comes in unscented and a variety of fragrances and treatment types. It is a coconut oil based castille soap-this doesnt mean greasy, in fact it cleans very well. It is just much more expensive to make cleanser out of coconut oil as they have been doing for centuries, than it is to mix up a couple of cheap chemicals.

The scent they use is also natural, it is not "fragrance" which covers manufacturers under it being a "proprietary blend" so they do not have to disclose all of the neurotoxins and carcinogens that go into making it. For someone with allergies or asthma, this can really exacerbate problems.

Human shampoos like Pantene have very harsh surfactants in them like Sodium Lauryl Sulfate or Sodium Laureth Sulfate (considered to be better, but still not great) that are cheap high sudsing chemicals. They clean motor grease off highways with that stuff.

http://www.ewg.org/kid-safe-chemica...y-in-your-shampooand-why-you-should-find-out/

If you want to save on something, do it on the conditioner. But I would try to find something that does not say "fragrance" on the ingredient list. Essential oils are a much healthier alternative and also have a therapeutic value.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Dogs sweat through their feet. You could try just washing his feet a couple of times a week and see if that stops the smell.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

leena365 said:


> Question is it okay to wash your dogs that often? Do you not have to worry about rashes from washing them too much?


We wash our hair regularly and it doesn't hurt us... why should it hurt a dog, if you are using good products? (and "good" won't be the same for every hair type) In Kodi's case, I don't smell ANY "doggy smell" on him EVER, but I DO find that he gets more knots if he isn't bathed and conditioned regularly. I use Biogroom Super White Shampoo and Biogroom Silk conditioner. Both are inexpensive... Under $25 per gallon mail order. He usually gets bathed one a week, with intermittent leg and belly baths if he gets muddy in between.

You can see from his pictures that his coat is in beautiful condition, as is his skin. No itching, no problems. I think if people are having problems with their dog's coat or skin, it's probably the products they are using more then the frequency of bathing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JASHavanese said:


> Dogs sweat through their feet. You could try just washing his feet a couple of times a week and see if that stops the smell.


I wondered why Kodi's pads always smell funny. Not "doggy", just funny. Even RIGHT after a bath, they have a strange odor to them. I wondered if they had scent glands in their feet.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I think ANY shampoo left in the coat could be irritating.... so we rinse, rinse, rinse, rinse with the sprayer and by dumping containers of water over Daisy and Beau... 

I shampoo twice with Plum Silky and use Coat Handlers as a conditioner and we've not had any problems with skin irritation....


----------



## Wilma (Mar 2, 2010)

My little Faith is 1&1/2 yrs old. She has always scratched and chewing her paws and under her chin. I bought shampoo with oatmeal and an expensve conditioner but she still
scratches. Even bought Sea Pet Omega 3 from the internet, but it hasn't helped any. Am thinking on taking her to Naturpathic Dr. and see if she can help any.

Wilma


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wilma said:


> My little Faith is 1&1/2 yrs old. She has always scratched and chewing her paws and under her chin. I bought shampoo with oatmeal and an expensve conditioner but she still
> scratches.
> 
> Wilma


You could try a diet without any grains and see if that stops it Wilma


----------



## puppyinmyyard (Aug 24, 2010)

Wilma-I bought Tropiclean shampoo and conditioner. It is "soap free" and the ingredients listed are water, aloe, oatmeal, mild coconut cleanser and vitamin E. Chloe had dry skin for a while but after using it and changing her dog food, her skin isn't flaky and her coat is shiny. It could be that Faith has an allergy either to the shampoo or her dog food.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I always thought their feet smelled slightly like popcorn.......lol

Abby is the least stinky dog I've ever had - even my poodles smelled! She never smells doggy - just starts feeling dirty. I bathe her about every two weeks but then she doesn't do anything to get "really" dirty.

Lucile, I guess the Nose to Tail Grooming book is where I read about there not being any difference in the Ph level in dogs and humans. I knew I had read it somewhere!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> I always thought their feet smelled slightly like popcorn.......lol


So does Paula!


----------

